# Yes, you dull-witted boy



## Charlie Parker

Je ne le dirais jamais à un élève, mais dans le temps, les professeurs parlaient régulièrement comme ça à leurs élèves.  En tant que professeur, je dis tout le temps à mes élèves qu'il n'y a pas de questions bêtes. Je me souviens d'une fois quand j'étais jeune où l'un de mes camarades de classe a posé une question à laquelle la réponse était bien évidente. Il exprimait sa frustration avec le garçon. En anglais, c'est très courant d'employer "You + adjective + noun." Il aurait pu dire quelque chose comme "Yes, my dull-witted young friend." Je cherche une traduction française. Faute de mieux, je propose « Oui, mon pauvre garçon lent d'esprit. » Je ne vois pas comment reproduire la structure anglaise. Selon vous ?


----------



## Oddmania

Le sarcasme marcherait peut-être mieux en français (j'ai honte de le dire !).

_Oui, monsieur le génie !
Oui, bravo, vous comprenez vite ! _(dans le temps, à l'époque où les enseignants vouvoyaient leurs élèves plus fréquemment qu'aujourd'hui  ).​Ou tu peux y aller plus franco : "Eh ben ! Ça n'a pas l'air de mouliner bien vite sous le capot !"


----------



## joelooc

Un prof-vedette, resté très populaire longtemps après son départ à la retraite, traitait ses élèves un peu lents de "traîne-savate". 
www.cnrtl.fr/*definition*/*traîne*-*savates*
Fam. Celui qui traîne ses savates dans les rues, est oisif ou vit misérablement. Synon. gueux, traîne-lattes (s.v. traîne-), traîne-patins (ibid.), traîne-semelle (ibid.) ...


----------



## archijacq

Mais oui, petit nigaud
Mais oui, espèce de nigaud

Il existe ce jeu de mots très éculé : il a le cerveau lent (cerf-volant) pour décrire un intellect qui ne vole pas haut.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Oddmania, joelooc et archijacq. Mais est-ce que quelqu'un dirait « Oui mon traîne-savate » ? Je cherche quelque chose de plus près de "You + adjective" ou "My dull-witted young friend."


----------



## joelooc

you + anything (used in a derogatorive way)= espèce de (as mentioned by archijacq #4)
espèce de traine-savate/ d'attardé/d'imbécile heureux/crétin des Alpes (hillbilly)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci encore joelooc. Je trouve ça très utile. J'essaie de le retenir : "You + adjective" peut se traduire par « espèce de + adjectif ».


----------



## rolmich

Dans le genre antiphrase : _Oui Monsieur le surdoué. _(c'est une formule moins choquante dans la mesure où l'élève doit imaginer que tu lui dit le contraire de ce que tu penses)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci rolmich. J'ai appris quelque chose. Je ne connaissais pas le terme antiphrase.


----------



## JClaudeK

rolmich said:


> _Oui Monsieur le surdoué. _(c'est une formule moins choquante


Je ne dirais _"Oui, Monsieur le surdoué." _qu'à un élève qui se croit malin / intelligent alors qu'il ne l'est pas tant que ça (pas à un élève _qui a posé une question à laquelle la réponse était bien évidente_).

Dans le sens recherché par Charlie Parker, je ne ferais pas dans l'antiphrase (si l'élève pose des questions aussi bêtes, il ne comprendra pas non plus le côté ironique),
je dirais au contraire _"Oui, Monsieur le sous-doué."_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci JClaudeK. J'aime cette option.


----------



## rolmich

Chacun son opinion, mais je pense que dire à un élève "Monsieur le sous doué" est carrément insultant et certainement pas très pédagogique.


----------



## JClaudeK

rolmich said:


> mais je pense que dire à un élève "Monsieur le sous doué" est carrément insultant et certainement pas très pédagogique.


Nous sommes d'accord. Mais Charlie n'a nullement l'intention de dire ça à un élève !  Sa question portait sur la traduction de "you dull-witted boy."  Voir l'OP.


----------



## rolmich

Oops JCK, tu as raison. Tout comme Lucky Luke, j'ai dégainé trop vite !


----------



## Nicomon

À part _« espèce de... »_ j'aime l'idée de « _pauvre + adjectif _», mais je n'ajouterais pas « _mo_n ».
Comme dans :  _Oui, pauvre imbécile / pauvre idiot / pauvre (garçon) lent d'esprit. _

J'aime les idées ironiques d'Oddmania, mais peut-être plus pour un ado qu'un jeune enfant (qui comme JCK l'a écrit ne comprendrait peut-être pas)
_Oui, c'est en plein ça mon petit génie! / T'es vite sur tes patins ce matin!  _(ça, c'est québécois).

Si tu veux te faire comprendre d'un Québécois, tu peux oublier le « _crétin des Alpes_ ». 
Et j'avoue ne pas bien saisir l'association  « _lent d'esprit_ » et « _traîne-savate(s_) », que je comprendrais comme _paresseux_, mais pas forcément _idiot/nigaud_.

Pour : _ My + adjective + young friend  _il y aurait aussi :  _Jeune _(tout court)_ +  adjectif.  _Exemple :_  Eh oui, jeune abruti. _
Mais j'aime bien _ Monsieur le xyz.
_
Et pour le carnet de québécoiseries :   _grand niaiseux (nono) / pauvre sans-dessein / espèce de sans-génie. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Pour : _ My + adjective + young friend _il y aurait aussi : _Jeune _(tout court)_ + adjectif. _
> Mais j'aime bien _ Monsieur le xyz._


Au lieu de "jeune", j'utiliserais plutôt "petit" > _ Eh oui, petit abruti. 
cf. Mais oui, petit nigaud. _(#4 archijacq)

En s'adressant à une fille, ça donnerait:
Mademoiselle je-n'-sais-rien/ _ Eh oui, petite imbécile. _
Madame je-sais-tout;  _ Eh oui, petite curieuse. / Eh oui, madame la curieuse/ .... !_
etc.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et JClaudeK. J'aime bien _T'es vite sur tes patins ce matin ! _Ça ne me semble pas trop insultant, plus comme une douce taquinerie. Ce qui me vient en anglais serait "Aren't you the quick one this morning."


----------



## Nicomon

JCK  :  J'ai bien vu le post d'archijacq et moi-même écrit « _mon petit génie_ » au début de mon post.
Mais je dirais « _petit_ » si c'était  "_young boy_".  

Là, c'est "_my young friend_" et à tort ou à raison,  j'ai imaginé un ado plutôt qu'un enfant de l'âge des élèves de Charlie. 
D'où ma suggestion « _jeune_ ».


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Là, c'est "_my young friend_" et à tort ou à raison, j'ai imaginé un ado plutôt qu'un enfant de l'âge des élèves de Charlie.


eh bien, je ne vois pas de "contre-indication" pour "petit", même si ça s'adresse à un adolescent voire à un jeune adulte.

Un "Petit con !" bien senti ne dit rien sur l'âge mais tout sur l'énormité la "connerie" du personnage.


----------



## Nicomon

Mais en anglais, ce ne serait pas _" My young friend"_. 

Et puis, Charlie dira bien ce qu'il veut; je ne faisais que donner une option de plus, puisque _petit_ avait déjà été suggéré.
Moi, je serais plus portée à dire _grand niaiseux _que _petit con_ en parlant d'un ado un peu mou du bulbe.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Moi, je serais plus portée à dire _grand niaiseux _que _petit con_ en parlant d'un ado un peu mou du bulbe.


Mais moi non plus, je ne dirais pas ça à un _grand niaiseux. "Petit con"_ est un "nom doux" destiné à un _sale type _(qui vous prend de haut / qui (vous) a fait une vacherie/ ....)_,_
ça ne s'adresse pas  du tout à un élève un peu_ Dur à la comprenette.
_


----------



## Nicomon

Ou la version québécoise :  _Dur de comprenure.   _  

Il en a été question sur ce long fil.


----------



## joelooc

Nicomon said:


> Et j'avoue ne pas bien saisir l'association « _lent d'esprit_ » et « _traîne-savate(s_) »


Dans le contexte scolaire que j'évoquais, le traîne-savates est l'archétype du gars "qui en à rien à cirer"(couldn't care less) de ce que le prof raconte,toujours "en retard d'un métro"(always lagging behind), dans l'esprit de ce prof communiste d'époque il s'agissait de fustiger le va-nu-pieds (en savates!) réfractaire à l'éducation nationale laïque et obligatoire qui lui était dispensée gratuitement grâce aux efforts des travailleurs et des masses populaires. Un flagrant manque de citoyenneté responsable, une racaille avant l'heure.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci joelooc.  Mais on peut « _n'avoir rien à cirer de ce que le prof raconte _» sans pour autant être « _lent d'esprit_ ».  

En tout cas, disons que _traîne-savates _ne serait pas mon premier choix pour traduire "dull witted".


----------



## joelooc

Je suis tout à fait d'accord. J'étais intéressé par les précautions qu'il faut désormais prendre ne serait-ce que pour rapporter les propos de quelqu'un lorsqu'ils sont politiquement incorrects. Pour moi la meilleure version serait "espèce d'attardé" mais je suppose que de chaque côté de la mare "attardé" et "retarded" sont mal reçus. Va-t-il falloir réécrire tous les dialogues historiques en "caviardant" tout ce qui _ne se dit plus_?
Donc "espèce de gros ballot" perdra en virulence ce qu'il gagnera en consensus.


----------



## petit1

Moi je vois bien des phrases avec "mon pauvre" pleines de fausse commisération comme:
_Eh oui mon pauvre neuneu / benet_.
_Ah, mon pauvre ami; je vois qu'on pédale toujours dans la semoule_.
_Mon pauvre godichon_!


----------



## joelooc

petit1 said:


> _je vois qu'on pédale toujours dans la semoule_.


Je suis honteux de reconnaître que j'ignore quel est l'équivalent canadien de la semoule (ou de la choucroute) [vélodromes favoris en France francophone]
"virer dans le beurre"?


----------



## Nicomon

Proche.  On dit _pédaler dans le beurre._  (_virer _est l'équivalent familier de _tourner_)
En fait, comme une certaine Nico l'a expliqué dans ce fil, au Québec on dit souvent _beurre_  là où d'autre disent_ vide. 
Pédaler dans le vide _est quand même courant aussi.

D'accord avec petit1, mais je continue de préférer _pauvre _sans l'ajout de _mon _(post 15 ).
D'accord avec toi aussi joelooc pour ce qui est _d'espèce d'attardé _- d'un stricte point de vue de traduction_. _
Je ne crois pas que _dull witted _soit vraiment plus aimable/charitable ou respectueux.


----------



## Chimel

joelooc said:


> J'étais intéressé par les précautions qu'il faut désormais prendre ne serait-ce que pour rapporter les propos de quelqu'un lorsqu'ils sont politiquement incorrects. Pour moi la meilleure version serait "espèce d'attardé" mais je suppose que de chaque côté de la mare "attardé" et "retarded" sont mal reçus. Va-t-il falloir réécrire tous les dialogues historiques en "caviardant" tout ce qui _ne se dit plus_?


Ne plus traiter un enfant d'_espèce d'attardé (_ou de _bénêt, _ou de _traîne-savate...), _ce n'est pas céder à la mode du politiquement correct, c'est faire preuve d'un respect élémentaire. C'est un progrès par rapport à l'époque où les enseignants pouvaient se permettre en toute impunité ce genre d'ironie blessante. Tous les parents d'enfants un peu "différents" (et ces enfants eux-mêmes), qui n'ont pas la chance d'être premiers de classe mais qui sont pleins de qualités tout de même, me comprendront.

En fait, à la question initiale de Charlie, j'ai envie de répondre: _You dull-witted boy_ ne devrait ni se dire, ni dès lors se traduire.


----------



## joelooc

Chimel said:


> _You dull-witted boy_ ne devrait ni se dire, ni dès lors se traduire


J'apprécie qu'on aille jusqu'au bout d'un raisonnement.
Les conclusions à en tirer relèvent d'une éthique personnelle. L'asepsie est un choix très respectable.
Je parlais bien évidemment de propos rapportés, pas de propos assumés.


----------



## Chimel

Alors nous sommes d'accord !


----------

